# Large terrarium for Varanus Indicus



## Neo_LT (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi,

I decided to build large terrarium for Varanus Indicus. Dimension : 1,5 x 1,2 x 2,6 m. width x depth x height. The construction still going on, but the image is visible  To Be Continued.


----------



## Pinoy (Apr 20, 2011)

Where was the option "I'm jealous"? 

That looks like it will be great! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 20, 2011)

Are those your jungles in the avatar pic ?


----------



## Neo_LT (Apr 20, 2011)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Are those your jungles in the avatar pic ?


No, its not mine.


----------



## Kenno (Jun 9, 2011)

Just wanted to bump up this thread, any new photos?

Thanks


----------



## cadwallader (Jun 9, 2011)

would love tooo see the finished product  looks great


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 9, 2011)

Where abouts in the house have you built this?


----------



## cadwallader (Jun 9, 2011)

i cant not answer this poll as there is not answer along the lines of " this is crap" Im joking looks amazing very impressed


----------

